# R15 To Laptop



## enajj (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi All
I am a newbie and hope I am posting in the correct section.

I Have a Direct TV R15 model DVR and would like to connect my laptop (Toshiba A135) to it so I can a watch on my laptop the programs I have recorded on my DVR, I think the best way to do this is via the s video out on the DVR and s video connector on my laptop, Will this work ??

If I want to burn one those programs to a DVD how can I save the program to laptop
do I need some special software if so does any one have any suggestions,

Sorry for the long winded post and hope it makes sense LOL

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

enajj said:


> Hi All
> I am a newbie and hope I am posting in the correct section.
> 
> I Have a Direct TV R15 model DVR and would like to connect my laptop (Toshiba A135) to it so I can a watch on my laptop the programs I have recorded on my DVR, I think the best way to do this is via the s video out on the DVR and s video connector on my laptop, Will this work ??
> ...


Check the pins on your S-Video,if it matches give it a try remember for audio you need a left and right audio connections.

When you put in a DVD now doesn't a program come up giving you choices what you want to do with that DVD?.If not then yes you would either have to buy a program or go to download.com and see if there is a free program you can install.Good Luck!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The S-Video connector on my laptop is for outputting video to a tv. I use a usb tuner to input video from external sources.


----------



## enajj (Mar 6, 2008)

samrs said:


> The S-Video connector on my laptop is for outputting video to a tv. I use a usb tuner to input video from external sources.


Hi
What usb tuner do you use ? Does it work ok connected to your DVR ?
Thanks


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I don't recall which brand. I use it to install Directv receivers so yes it works just fine with all of them. You need to make sure that the one you purchase will work with your version of windows or mac or dos.


----------



## suscripciones (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there a way to extract the mpeg2 files from the hard drive of the r15 to be stored and play with a windows xp operated pc?. If this were possible, it would be the best way to keep the programs recorded after the hard drive gets fill.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

suscripciones said:


> Is there a way to extract the mpeg2 files from the hard drive of the r15 to be stored and play with a windows xp operated pc?. If this were possible, it would be the best way to keep the programs recorded after the hard drive gets fill.


The only way is to capture the output of the R15. Either video capture or record to a DVD recorder.
There's no (known) way to just pull the files from the drive.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

suscripciones said:


> Is there a way to extract the mpeg2 files from the hard drive of the r15 to be stored and play with a windows xp operated pc?. If this were possible, it would be the best way to keep the programs recorded after the hard drive gets fill.


As someone noted in another thread where you posted much the same question, the files on all DirecTV DVRs are encrypted, and are unique to the specific DVR and access card. There is no way to copy the recorded programs as files. Even putting the drive from one DVR into a different one will result in loss of the programs (you won't be able to play them).

The only way to get the programs on to some other media is to play them from the DVR and record them real time using a recorder of some type or a capture card in a pc.

Carl


----------

